# This is ME skateboarding with DP



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Yup, me skateboarding with DP/DR. No pictures just videos!

My link

My link

My link

My link

Enjoy


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Jayd said:


> Yup, me skateboarding with DP/DR. No pictures just videos!
> 
> My link
> 
> ...


Nice man keep it up!

Nothing will bring you out of DP faster than takin it in the shins!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

jd99034 said:


> Nice man keep it up!
> 
> Nothing will bring you out of DP faster than takin it in the shins!


haha thanks man, and thats after quiting skating for like 3 years. And yeah taking it in the shins is one of the worrrssst pains ever haha


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Really nice especialy for someone with dp.
Good job!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> Really nice especialy for someone with dp.
> Good job!


Thanks man, skateboarding is one thing that I can get so distracted in I forget all about DP


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice moves JayD.

Keep it up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

you're the man! facing the fear and going out and live congrats.

the 360 flip is nice


----------



## hour0862 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> you're the man! facing the fear and going out and live congrats.
> 
> the 360 flip is nice


Thanks..................

British Food


----------



## AnitaNewStart (Oct 15, 2011)

thats kick ass! you keep doing what makes you happy, i'm so proud to see that you, who are also dealing with these scary feelings, are out there in the world, just livin man, L-I-V-I-N!


----------



## AnitaNewStart (Oct 15, 2011)

thats kick ass! you keep doing what makes you happy, i'm so proud to see that you, who are also dealing with these scary feelings, are out there in the world, just livin man, L-I-V-I-N!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

AnitaNewStart said:


> thats kick ass! you keep doing what makes you happy, i'm so proud to see that you, who are also dealing with these scary feelings, are out there in the world, just livin man, L-I-V-I-N!


Thanks so much!

Trust me it may look like im fine, but it sure as hell is hard living life when you have debilitating anxiety, fears, DP.

But it is possible!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

hey bro sick vids! i just started skating like a week ago.. any advice? Ive taken some pretty big spills already... and im pretty sure i broke my elbow lol


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Optimusrhyme said:


> hey bro sick vids! i just started skating like a week ago.. any advice? Ive taken some pretty big spills already... and im pretty sure i broke my elbow lol


Taking up a completely new hobby with DP, nice man!

I started skating when I was in grade 5 and im 20 years old now haha. Basically practice practice practice. Im not that good anymore, just do it for fun but when I was in high school I was pretty good.

The most important thing I can tell you about skating is when you do a trick you got to be committed to doing it. If your say, grinding a rail or doing a stair set, and your not committed thats where you get hurt.

And yeah I think I have nerve damage in my elbow from skating. I whacked my elbow so bad in grade 7 that I got that tingling funny bone feeling except way more intense and lasted like 2 days long! Never went to a doctor but when I bench press I can feel a weird sensation in my elbow that doesnt feel right.


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Thats all it is thats the cure be happy and go do stuff you love...that wa sup


----------

